# 2005 altima header installation



## BlackBeauty3point5 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just got a 05 black 3.5SL and I've noticed it has a lot of power but the throttle response really doesnt match up so I'm going to order ceramic headers and the EVO II exhaust. Its going to be over 1000$ and I live check to check so I'm saving hard for all this. If anyone else has had headers or exhaust installed I'd really like to know what they paid for the install because if its some crazy amount I may rethink it lol.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

ive got an 03 3.5..ive got the magnaflow cat back matched up to hotshot headers..i owuldnt go with the evoII personally i think your paying for the name and mandrel bent pipe is all the same..i got my magna shipped for around 500 to my door..the headers on the other hand were 700 and 300 to put in..it was only 300 b/c the guy gave me the price b4 he knew what he was getting in to lol it took 12 hours straight..dnt waste your money on cheap headers like ebay..they will rot out in a year there chinsey obx at the least..if you want sum better throttle response try buying a can of throttle body intake cleaner..it made a woooorld of difference on mine..ive got a 5spd but it still should help..also after you do all of the headers and exhaust you should get a tune..also you should get a c.a.i as well..your trying to get more air out but your not getting more air in..just think about it for a while b4 u do nething like i did then u wnt have ne probs..DO RESEARCH


----------



## hotsauced7021 (Oct 26, 2009)

Short Ram intake has a quicker throttle response but less overall HP increase...Cold Air Intake Had a slower response but greater overall HP....Overall meaning across the powerband.

check out this thread to install the headers... 

http://www.NissanForums.com/l31-2002-2006/137384-stock-qr25de-altima-megan-racing-header.html


hope this helps!!


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

that thread isnt going to help him hes got a 3.5 and your thread is for a 2.5...totally different procedure..i know..bc i did it lol


----------



## hotsauced7021 (Oct 26, 2009)

whoops lol..good looking out


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

no prob lol this 1 will work for them tho...http://www.lanknights.net/VQHeaders.pdf


----------



## BlackBeauty3point5 (Sep 10, 2009)

What brand of headers are good?.. all I can find are cheap ones.. I hear headers should be around 500$.. ones im finding are 150 to 200.. obx spyder m2?.. any of those good?


----------

